# Mr.Spreetz



## Mr.Spreetz (Oct 4, 2021)

hello everyone can you tell me how to sponsor my print on demand store on the forum? Thank you


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

Mr.Spreetz said:


> hello everyone can you tell me how to sponsor my print on demand store on the forum? Thank you


Your buyers are not here.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Use this link to contact our advertising department: Contact Us


----------



## Mr.Spreetz (Oct 4, 2021)

thank you sorry for my error iam new , i want help for it


----------

